# First Mount Ever



## jakeamp88 (Dec 18, 2012)

Son's first ever deer.


----------



## jakeamp88 (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess I should have said that I mounted this and it was my first ever mount


----------



## bowhunt3138 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow !! Congratulations to both of you. Great job.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Congratulations.......looks nice! &#55358;&#56716;


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks excellent,esse jake for your first attempt at taxidermy,Id say keep going and start a business!


----------



## jakeamp88 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for the compliment!


----------



## MaurepasMan (Jun 18, 2004)

Good looking mount! Don't let your hunting time disappear! I started in taxidermy a few years ago by doing a mount for a friend, then his friend, then 12 cousins, etc. Six years later I still have yet to mount any of my own animals, lol.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Cool , looks better than my first mount i did that's for sure . Self taught ? I bought books but wished i could have gone to school or mentor with someone .


----------



## jakeamp88 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all again. I went to Dan Rinehart's School for Taxidermy in WI back in September and I mentor under a friend that has been doing taxidermy for 30 plus years. Deer only since I think that's the highest demand for my area.


----------



## JoshDeal88 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice buck and Mount!!


----------



## waspocrew (Apr 16, 2020)

Good work!


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

great job


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful mount


----------



## AZsneak (May 17, 2016)

What a deer to start with!


----------



## tommyguitar (May 18, 2020)

Looks incredible!


----------



## sonofslinger (May 28, 2020)

Congrats to both of you. He will never forget you taking the time to mount his first deer.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

So first - Great work! Id tone down the ear interior color a tad. Its tempting to get carroed away in there. Tint your ear glue/eposy to give it a subtle color through the ear skin. So much goos to say. Ear angle and shape look nice. Eyes seem fine from what we can see. Pay some attention to the symmetry with the white patch under the jaw, and the brisket alignment. Every mount makes you better but off to a stunning start.


----------



## nveley22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## gmcglohorn (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks Great!


----------



## Dclayton83 (Nov 6, 2020)

jakeamp88 said:


> Son's first ever deer.


Thats awesome,im trying to get my daughter her first this year


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

nice!


----------



## Spd (Jan 6, 2021)

Great to see it! How long roughly did it take you?


----------



## HammerOn (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Brianmp01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Congrats to you both. That’s a nice buck


----------



## zachary.h.jennings (Feb 12, 2021)

Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRBunn (Feb 16, 2021)

jakeamp88 said:


> Son's first ever deer.


That’s a great start


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

jakeamp88 said:


> Son's first ever deer.


Wow! That’s a good looking first deer! Well done!


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Great job and very nice buck


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Congrats looks awesome


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Nice work!


----------



## JPaul1993 (9 mo ago)

Good job! Looks great and a nice buck!


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice on Mount and Harvest
Cheers


----------

